# Champion Falcon Powerflex



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

I have been looking for modules for the Yukon model as well.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe Saugeen Shafts in Peterborough. They used to sell Champion, and have old modules in a box. 705-749-1533
Get the code off the cam before you call. Then, they can look through their old stuff and get back to you.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

contact North Woods Archery 905 433 0760


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I work at Saugeen and as Tim said we have a box of odds and end modules. give us a call and we'll take a look.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Heights archery in winnipeg sold champion as well, try them


----------

